# Codename for the successor of 'Panther'?



## tree (Nov 1, 2003)

to compete with ::evil::


----------



## nervus (Nov 1, 2003)

tree said:
			
		

> to compete with ::evil::



Bastet?


----------



## fryke (Nov 1, 2003)

Tiger. Lion. Neko. ;-)


----------



## mr. k (Nov 1, 2003)

I want it to be Siberian...
That sounds neat.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 1, 2003)

Tiger.
Leon.
Leopard.
Siamese.
Sphynx.


----------



## spitty27 (Nov 1, 2003)

bobcat
cougar
grimalkin
kitten
kitty
leopard
lion
lynx
malkin
mouser
ocelot
tabby
tiger
tomcat

**dictionary.com -> Thesaurus


----------



## chevy (Nov 1, 2003)

"La Vache Qui Rit"


----------



## fryke (Nov 1, 2003)

That's certainly no cat, chevy. And I wouldn't go 'food' if I were Apple... 

Hmm... I kinda liked the Copland/Tempo/Sonata/Gershwin codenames of the Classic times...


----------



## uoba (Nov 1, 2003)

Cougar's got my vote... it's manly with hairs on it's chest, yet somewhat femine in it's feline ways.


----------



## habilis (Nov 1, 2003)

I really think they need to move on past the big cats already.


----------



## ocelot (Nov 1, 2003)

C'mon I like the cat thing - I was hoping for "sabertooth." They've already trademarked all the big (and some small) cat's names - john.



			
				habilis said:
			
		

> I really think they need to move on past the big cats already.


----------



## habilis (Nov 1, 2003)

you might have sold me on one last big cat. I like sabertooth. The only problem with that cat is that it's extinct because it was not the strongest or the fittest - not a good association for people to think about Apple. You also might be opening another can of worms here on the paleozoic era and extinct mammals.


----------



## voice- (Nov 1, 2003)

Mmmmmm...can of worms....
(Homer Simpson style)


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 1, 2003)

Hmm...maybe they will start going for the small cats...like..err... "Os X 10.4...Maine Coon"


----------



## Iconocat (Nov 1, 2003)

I have to add my vote for Ocelot.. it's my favourite feline and would just sound oh-so-cool.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Nov 1, 2003)

10.0 - Cheetah
10.1 - Puma
10.2 - Jaguar 
10.3 - Panther
10.4 - ? 

My guess? i would have said "Cougar", but from what I understand, the "Cougar" is the same species as "Puma", so that won't work...

So, might I suggest something quite simple and overlooked, yet powerful in it's statement...

Lion.


----------



## Randman (Nov 1, 2003)

Lion=Lying. Not good marketing. Cougar is good, Lynx as well.


----------



## applewhore (Nov 2, 2003)

chevy said:
			
		

> "La Vache Qui Rit"



Peut etre " Le Chat Qui Roars"


----------



## Mat (Nov 2, 2003)

> Cougar is good, Lynx as well.



Cougar sounds cool, but I thinnk people could confuse Lynx with Linux - you know, PC type people.

What about Shaguar?


----------



## nervus (Nov 2, 2003)

Mat said:
			
		

> Cougar sounds cool, but I thinnk people could confuse Lynx with Linux - you know, PC type people.
> 
> What about Shaguar?



Besides Lynx is a text-only browser:"the fastest in the universe"


----------



## tree (Nov 2, 2003)

(We do not link to other forums' threads. Site rules.)


----------



## Gambit (Nov 2, 2003)

Isn't the point of this naming business to top the former name?
Most of the names mentioned above does not when it comes to speed, elegance, beauty etc. 

The only name sugested above I mabye like was "Lion" BUT...what's a lion got that tops a Panther? No, I don't think thats a good idea 

Mabye it's time after Panther to move over to another falang?    

/G


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 2, 2003)

I thought they are going from the fastest big cat down to the slowest, ie cheetah, puma, jaguar, panther... tiger, lion etc. What is the slowest cat?


----------



## Randman (Nov 2, 2003)

I think Apple should do a tie-in with Marvel Comics and rename it Wolverine.


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 2, 2003)

ocelot or Saber (as in sabertooth)

saber would be good be cause they could transition in to other things


----------



## texanpenguin (Nov 3, 2003)

Ocelot is the classiest name I ever heard.

Although I really want a snow-leopard, or... perhaps a tabbycat .

I want a commercial for Panther that has:

"Mac OS X 10.3 Panther does such and such"

*cut to a Panther taking swipes at a window pane*

"Mac OS X 10.3 Panther can make such and such"

*Panther swipes again*

and so on and so forth, until at the end it's just the Panther looking smug and chewing on the windowframe. 

So cute .


----------



## Go3iverson (Nov 3, 2003)

Chinchilla!

I don't see how it couldn't be...it'll sell millions!  

http://www.spymac.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=38495&papass=&sort=1&thecat=998


That one, in particular!


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

I like Merc's response (in the link Tree posted): PUSSY!   

I think it should be Tiger.  Can't you just see the X decked out in orange, white and black stripes?


----------



## tree (Nov 4, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> I like Merc's response (in the link Tree posted): PUSSY!
> 
> I think it should be Tiger.  Can't you just see the X decked out in orange, white and black stripes?



I had the same idea Arden. I am obsessed about the exceptional White Siberian Tiger. (the necplusultratiger)


----------



## banjo_boy (Nov 4, 2003)

puddy-tat


----------



## pds (Nov 4, 2003)

maine coon
roflmao!

How about something that rides heard over the longhorn. Cowboy. 

Ads could have bobw's avatar wielding an X branding iron!


----------



## tree (Nov 4, 2003)

You have never seen those animals in real. Tigers are wanted animals for rich people and the most wanted is the white siberian whatever the behavior of this dangerous tiger is.


----------



## pds (Nov 4, 2003)

Siberian tiger is nice. It is the only cat to go to. The lion is lazy and sedentary. The tiger exudes power.

Then apple could donate a portion of procedes to a save the tiger fund. Good marketing hook.


----------



## fryke (Nov 4, 2003)

So, while 'other' people talk about security issues and new virus threats, we're talking wildlife?  ... Great!


----------



## bobw (Nov 4, 2003)

Just in this thread, as the title suggests


----------



## pds (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah Fryke,

OS X, puts you at ease - so you can concentrate on the things in life that really matter;


----------



## Randman (Nov 4, 2003)

Get a couple of the white cats from Seigfried & Roy's closed show... Max OS 10.4... it's a killer!


----------



## Cat (Nov 5, 2003)

What about serval?
 They've got these HUUUGE POINTY EARS!!!


----------



## bobw (Nov 5, 2003)

Linx
Bobcat


----------



## tree (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.bouglione.be/2_alexandre.htm


----------



## Arden (Nov 5, 2003)

What about branching out from cats?  Timberwolf, Grizzly Bear, etc.

Then again, maybe not...


----------



## stizz (Nov 7, 2003)

el gato numera diez señalan cuatro?


----------



## Cat (Nov 8, 2003)

I think they will branch out when passing to OS 11, or XI or whatever. In that case I'd suggest predatory birds: Sparrow, Hawk, Falcon etc. Elegant, sharp, fast, etc. just like the big cats.


----------



## Gambit (Nov 8, 2003)

Cat said:
			
		

> What about serval?
> They've got these HUUUGE POINTY EARS!!!



Nothing personal but...thats TERRIBLE! 
Not your idea but the picture, for crying out loud :/

How could anybody capture a wild animal like that and chain him indoors?
The picture makes me sick! 

Please don't have the bad judgment of posting other pictures like that again.
Not only does it make my stomake turn but makes me feel like crying.

And no...I'm not a wuss, just allergic to cruelty - small scale or big.

Regards
/G


----------



## Cat (Nov 8, 2003)

I was just looking for any picture of a serval, and this was the topmost in Google.I'm sorry to have offended you and others, that was the last of my intentions. 

Looking at the site it came from, the photo seemed to be taken at a party at the SanMarino library, with a lot of kids. The Serval appeared to be a pet of someone. I suppose it is addomesticated (tame) and has a place of it own to live. Most "wild" animals, when raised and treated properly, do not suffer from living in civilisation.


----------



## bobw (Nov 8, 2003)

Take a look at the URL for the picture of the Serval.

http://www.san-marino.k12.ca.us/~smpl/camera/pictures/oz/serval.jpg

San Marino Unified School District. I'm sure this animal lives in a zoo and is well cared for.

This animal was just brought to a school to show the kids. No need for anyone to get upset. 

I believe it's illegal to own this animal as it's listed as endangered.


----------



## Gambit (Nov 8, 2003)

Ok, so everyone seems to be in the mood for staying in the animal kingdom..hmmm...what about Polar, as in Polar Bear? Nah...

The only two I kinda liked so far was Sabertooth and the white tiger (with another name, of course). The Siberian Tiger probably won't work 

Whatever they name the next OS, it has to be a name that has a huge likeness to what Apple wants the OS to represent - in many ways.

My question is still: is it necessary for Apple to continue in the jungle? 

/G


----------



## bobw (Nov 8, 2003)

Someone will just have to call Steve and ask.


----------



## Gambit (Nov 8, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> Someone will just have to call Steve and ask.



Sure, I'll get on it right away! 

/G


----------



## cedrikfd (Nov 8, 2003)

After Puma for 10.1, Jaguar for 10.2 and Panther for 10.3, I suggest Cougar for the future 10.4. It's sounds great... but I don't understand why the Mac OS X Codenames are like felines...

 ::ha::


----------



## theed (Nov 9, 2003)

Ocelot, if for no other reason than to skew dictionary.com lookups for most frequently requested big cat names.


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

OS-a-lot!  A-ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.  Ha.

I dunno, "ocelot" just doesn't convey what I think Apple is trying to incite in our imaginations to me.  It sounds too much like sloth.


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> Someone will just have to call Steve and ask.


 Tried.  No luck.


----------



## tree (Nov 9, 2003)

I am quite sure that Steve Jobs has choosen this cat. You see how the exceptional White Siberian Tiger is making ::love:: with an orange tiger.


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

You sure that's not Roy Horn in an orange striped jumpsuit?


----------



## tree (Nov 11, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> You sure that's not Roy Horn in an orange striped jumpsuit?


----------



## Arden (Nov 12, 2003)

I take it you don't know who Roy Horn is... he's half of the illusionist act Sigfried & Roy.


----------



## porteous (Nov 12, 2003)

Cougar is, of course, very American and doesn't mean all that much to us Europeans (although most of us have probably heard of it!)....

Saber-tooth sounds great, but you run into the problem that it's spelt differently over here (Sabre-tooth), although that doesn't normally stop US product designers or marketing executives....

Big Pussy - well even us English have a sense of humour (sorry, humor)!


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 12, 2003)

Jet said:
			
		

> ocelot or Saber (as in sabertooth)
> 
> saber would be good be cause they could transition in to other things



Almost a year ago I predicted 10.3 would be code-named Saber. I even made this cool picture:

http://homepage.mac.com/marceline407/.Pictures/saber.jpg


But, almost anyone who was 13 a few years ago and owned a Gameboy knows that the master, nay, the lord of the cats is unquestionably Mew, the psychic Pokemon.






I would love to see Steve Jobs tell everybody the next major update to Mac OS X is named after a character from a TV show that's not even popular anymore. Then this comes up on the screen:

http://homepage.mac.com/marceline407/.Pictures/mew-xv.jpg


But seriously folks, I think Apple should try and get off the cat names. But, if it had to be a cat I think cougar would be a pretty cool.


----------



## Boeing777 (Nov 12, 2003)

How about  ..... MacOS 10.4 codename: "Pussy"   

Okay, I've reached silly stage   

...now, lets think shall we..... 

MacOS X 10.4 codename "longhorn kicker"

Peace.


----------



## powermac (Nov 12, 2003)

It is going to be lynx


----------



## tree (Nov 13, 2003)

It is Tiger. This is an image with a beautiful cat and a very important man. I have already posted the image, but I see people here don't know what's going on.
Hear You Soon!


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 13, 2003)

Check ou the 'Mac OS X Update' part of this QT audio. It refers to the cat line of products so its definately following that route.

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/analystmeeting03/


Fastest cheetah, puma, jaguar (I would have thought a jaguar was faster than a puma ?? )...to the slowest lazy lion?? 

eric


----------



## notluf_mas (Nov 18, 2003)

How about 'Imran Kahn' ("Like a tiger..."). 

Man, nobody's going to get that joke. Its an Australian/The Late Show thing...


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 18, 2003)

spitty27 said:
			
		

> ...tomcat


Jakarta
Apache
Avalon
Cocoon
Commons
James
Maven
Watchdog
Cactus
Gump
Turbine
Alexandria
Ant
Torque
Geronimo
Pluto
Zend
Catalina
JBOSS
JAR
WAR


----------



## fryke (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm still for 'neko'. ;-)

But really: I wish Apple would just put codenames back where they belong - to the development stage. It kinda takes the fun out of codenames if they appear on the cover of the actual product. And really: Panther doesn't look, smell, act or feel like a cat. I've always been one to make fun out of Microsoft's everchanging version numbering scheme, but lately, I'm thinking that Apple, too, is suffering from 'marketing-hype'-illness.

Apple: Let's head on by going back. We don't even need the 'X' any more. Let's call the next version Mac OS 10.4. Or even better, let's go back further: System 10.4. ;-)


----------



## celeborn (Nov 18, 2003)

eric halfabee said:
			
		

> Fastest cheetah, puma, jaguar (I would have thought a jaguar was faster than a puma ?? )...to the slowest lazy lion??



I'm starting to get confused by the meaning of the these names... 
I'd assumed that 'panther' refered to a black leopard, because that's what it means in British English (and many other languages). However now I have learnt that in the US it is also a synonym for 'puma', which in turn is also called a cougar.


----------



## fryke (Nov 18, 2003)

Like I said: Nothing to do with the actual product. *sigh* ... And even _if_ the characteristics of the cats had to do with the OS releases... I dunno... Let's get rid of it. From now on, I won't call 10.3 Panther anymore. I'll call it 10.3. (Btw.: On a Y2K bug affected system, the year 2003 can come out as 103.)


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 22, 2003)

fryke said:
			
		

> ...Or even better, let's go back further: System 10.4. ;-)


Doesn't some other company have "System Ten" trademarked already?


----------



## theed (Nov 22, 2003)

System and 10 are generic, and so long as their use is not intentionally misleading there's no problem.  Somebody had OS9 trademarked.  So unless there would actually be confusion about some other operating system that shipped with macintoshes, I don't see an issue.

As for panthers being black, that's generally the reference in the US as well.  However a panther is simply a type of cat, not a color.  So officially a panther isn't necessarily black, though if you ask any school kid to draw a panther they'll reach straight for the black crayon.


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 23, 2003)

Trademark law has nothing to do with how generic the individual words are. You can trademark the combination of two or more "generic" terms.

The combination of "Stystem 10" is what I was referring to... And as I remember it was a computer operating system, but not from Apple. 

(But I can't find it so possibly it is moot or my memory is mush. )


----------



## bozzo (Nov 24, 2003)

why don't you guys let the cat's go ... you can name it Masstodont for instance ...


----------

